# how to convert this vba code into vbscript



## baskar5353 (Jun 7, 2019)

hi,

i need to do custom sort i done in macro but i need this code in vb script can help on this.
Sub Sort()
'
' Macro1 Macro
'


'
Range("C4").Select
Application.AddCustomList ListArray:=Array("AUTOU")
Application.DeleteCustomList ListNum:=6
Application.AddCustomList ListArray:=Array("AUTOU", "BOATU")
ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets("PAYOFF_REPORT").Sort.SortFields.Clear
ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets("PAYOFF_REPORT").Sort.SortFields.Add2 Key:=Range( _
"C2:C26"), SortOn:=xlSortOnValues, Order:=xlAscending, CustomOrder:= _
"AUTOU,BOATU,CYCLE,RV", DataOption:=xlSortNormal
With ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets("PAYOFF_REPORT").Sort
.SetRange Range("A1:S26")
.Header = xlYes
.MatchCase = False
.Orientation = xlTopToBottom
.SortMethod = xlPinYin
.Apply
End With
End Sub


----------

